# goose sausage



## gremlin (Aug 19, 2006)

Ingredients:
16  Lbs of Goose breast
11  Lbs pork ( I use the shoulder)
2.5  lbs of pork fat
1/8  cup of crushed or milled black pepper
2   Tbsps crushed and chopped Thai chillies
3   Tbsps of Sea salt
6   Tbsps of Kosher salt 
2   small cans of Chipotle peppers
1.5 heads of Garlic
1/3 cup of Mirin
7   Tbsps of fennel
2   Tbsps of Thyme
3   Tbsps of chilli seeds
2   Tbsps of my hot sauce
2   Tbsps of soy chilli paste
2   Tbsps of chilli pepper oil
3   Tbsps of roasted pepper and garlic mix (Bottled store brand)
1/2 cup of red rice wine vinegar

Cut up all the meat, dry roast and grind all the dry spices and mix into the meat. Chop and mince the Garlic and blend into the meat mix.
If you want a binder (bread crumbs) put it in now and mix by hand.
Chop the chipotle peppers fine and add all contents of the can to the meat and mix it in. Now add all the wet spices, mix by hand then grind once through the meat grinder into a large bin and store covered in the refrigerator for 2 - 3 days
Now you can grind once more with a smaller plate if you like and then I mix it by hand once more and stuff the sausage casings.
Link or roll and store in freezer bags or vacuum pack.
Don't forget to take a sample taste test before you stuff the casings and adjust for your taste.

## If you are not into heat you can drop the hot chilli and any chilli based ingredient.
This tastes great even after 8 months in the freezer

ENJOY


----------



## monty (Aug 19, 2006)

WOWIE ZOWIE holy ole kyromolians Gremlin! What a recipe! And it even translates to fatties! What more can I ask? I get a lot of goose hunting in and this is one recipe that will be framed! 
THANK YOU!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## gremlin (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Monty'
You are gonna love eatin this sausage,
Question for ya....
Do you use any leg meat?
I ask because I find it tedious at best trying to get it off the bone.. It's gotten to the point that I just cut a couple of wacks of meat off the leg and toss the rest of the leg.
I used to clean the meat off right to the bone and then remove all sinews and silver skin.
I hate to waste any good edible meat .
Do you have a special technique?


----------



## monty (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, Chris, raw wild goose is a tough bird to handle. No pun intended. When processing wild goose I tend to just skin them and then roast them with a halved onion, apple, and orange stuffed inside with about a half dozen or more crushed garlic cloves. Then I cover the breast with bacon slices and baste with the "Somebody Baste Me" preparation I posted under the marinades, rubs and so on section.
   Done this way the leg meat can be brought to fall off the bone condition. Otherwise I rarely bother with leg meat if I am doing a raw grind or whatever. I do save the legs for stock. NOTHING goes to waste at Chez Monty's.
   Now, when doing up stock, different story again. I hope this somewhat lengthy answer gives you some insight as to how I handle my goose, err, geese, or well you knw! Whatever!
Cheers!`
Monty


----------



## gremlin (Aug 19, 2006)

Monty!!!
Interesting....How you handle a goose I mean. LOL
Here is a little tid bit for ya.
Next time you have a goose on the loose and you need something done with it, if I may  suggest......Take the breast meat off in one piece and then slice it on a slight angle, "starting at the broad end and working your way to the small end"they should be about 3 fingers thick or the size of a nice Fillet' Mingon steak. 
Save the small piece for sausage or stock pot.
Take you favourite dry rub or marinade and apply, let sit for about an hour then BBQ on an oiled rack until just MED RARE. Slightly crisp on the outside and tender and juicey on the inside
MMMMMMMM Good Jus like a Fillet' Mignon
Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## monty (Aug 19, 2006)

Chris, you are evil in the ways of flavour! Thank you for that! As time goes on I will have more geese to deal with! As always, I was raised to do what I do with geese and other game. Not a chef but looking for a good meal! 
Thank you, Brother!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cheech (Aug 20, 2006)

I once was given 2-5 gallon pails of goose breasts.

I was in the middle of making salami when my brother in law dropped off the goose. I figured I would try goose as a salami and let me tell you it is some of the best salami that I have had. I guess I will have to try sausage next but the salami was so good.


----------



## trkyhntr (Nov 11, 2006)

Gremlin,
Being a rookie to the forum and to smokng I have a question or two.  Is this a sauage that is smoked or is it a raw sausage that is grilled, fried, or whatever.  Not having a stuffer at this point I was going to mix a batch and use it as a bulk sausage for patties, sandwiches, sausage gravy, etc.  Have you or anyone tried it this way?  Looks like a great recipe!


----------



## cheech (Nov 11, 2006)

trkyhntr,

You can always form the meat into logs and not stuff it. The binders in the meat will hold it together


----------



## gremlin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello trkyhntr.
Yes this recipe is for stuffing but you can make em into patties if you like or logs by using a piece of saran wrap or "plastic wrap" and twirling the ends shut.
Sorry about the delay in responding ;I just got back from the deer hunt and haven't even unpacked yet.
Welcome to the forum and hope you like the recipe.


----------



## trkyhntr (Dec 2, 2006)

Gremlin,
Thanks for getting back on the goose sausage.  How was the deer hunt?  Ours is winding down this weekend.  I have been gathering ingredients for the goose sausage recipe and have had trouble locating Mirin.  The recipe  calls for 1/3 cup.  Is it a spice, seasoning or something else and what type of store might I find some?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey trkyhntr,
    Mirin is sweet rice wine. Simple as that! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Best of luck on that sausage, I bet that is rich tasting! Ymmm!


----------



## trkyhntr (Dec 2, 2006)

Up in smoke,
Thanks neighbor!  How about this wind tonight?Would be a rough one to smoke in.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 2, 2006)

Yep, glad I just bought a new insulated smoker-no more problems with heat loss! :lol:


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 2, 2006)

What a great post... Thanks alot.


----------



## cheech (Dec 3, 2006)

Gremlin have you ever used this recipe with venison instead of goose?
Also wondering about forming these into a "slim Jim" casing what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## gremlin (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry I have been having trouble getting on ...password problem finally broke down and changed it.

Yes Mirin is  basically a sweet rice wine.
I have also been told, by a Chinese friend of mine; that it is like a watered down corn syrup.
I just know that if you cook it down you get a thick syrup like substance and if your not carefull and it should burn, it smells like sugar.
I use it for cooking in other recipes as well as the Sausages.
Sorry about the delay.
Merry Christmas to all


----------



## gremlin (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Cheech
No I actually never thought about it till you asked!!!
Now you got me wondering.
I am not familiar with  slim jims...I assume that they are some kinda pepperette?? :?


----------



## cheech (Dec 12, 2006)

Now we have a problem you are not familiar with slim jims and I am not familiar with pepperettes.

Can some one help us out here?


----------



## gremlin (Dec 12, 2006)

HAHAHA.
Well pepperettes are small pepperoni like sticks. They are about 6-8 inches long and about as thick as  your finger.
You can buy them in little packets at a corner store, most of them carry something like them.
Hot, spicy or mild


----------



## trkyhntr (Feb 11, 2007)

Gremlin,
I finally got around to making a batch of the goose sausage.  What an awesome taste.  Although I had some trouble finding some of the exact ingredients, I improvised on a few and even used some wild boar I recently shot in Florida for the pork.  My wife loved it and she is not a big fan of goose meat.  Thanks for the great recipe.  Come this fall, the local geese will be in big trouble. 

trkyhntr


----------



## gremlin (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I am real happy to hear that. 
Sorry about the delay .....I only just read your post..I was off the computer for a while.
Yeh, I have had a few people, local friends who didn't know they were eating Goose. I usually let them rant on about gamey taste and all that and wait till they start with the "WOW! that was the best pork sausage I ever ate"  ...then I tell them  hahahahaha.  Does that make me evil


----------



## gremlin (Mar 6, 2007)

Well it looks like I am losing my mind....... I did respond to the original post (just checked in all my posts while lookin for somethin else that I can't remember) ....They only let me out of the HOME on Sundays.
On mondays I break out the back door and just wander aimlessly.
God help me when I get senile


----------



## biginjapan (May 11, 2013)

Just signed up here a bit ago when I got my new smoker. Been tonnes of info that has helped. Was looking to use some goose meat left in the freezer from last year, and to get such a killer sounding recipe from a fellow southern ontarioian is fantastic!!  

Thanx and stuff


----------

